

Ask HN: Any Python hackers want to make stuff? - swanson

Hey HN, I do .NET stuff at work and hack on Python projects most nights/weekends.  I am looking for like-minded developers to work on side-projects with.  I am by no-means some Python guru looking to write the next Django, but I think I am pretty decent and want to start making 'real' stuff that people will actually use.<p>Nothing formal, no start-up dreams, just hacking on projects with Python/git<p>Email is in my profile or find me on IRC (freenode #python-hn) if this sounds like something you're interested in.
======
swanson
I got quite a few replies. We are building a Flask app. The repo just got
started at <http://github.com/swanson/hackerpulse> Mockups:
<http://i.imgur.com/pmvnU.png>

We are on freenode in #hackerpulse. Feel free to contribute, everyone is
welcome.

